# No Subtitles in avi file



## robomatic (Nov 5, 2004)

windows XP with WinMedia:

I'm trying to watch a foreign language avi file. It came in a folder with srt files which look as though they are supposed to furnish suitable written subtitles, but I have no idea of how to use them so that I can watch the video and see the text.

Thanks for any guidance you can provide.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DirectVobSub.htm


----------



## robomatic (Nov 5, 2004)

I tried this and it worked! Thanks! However, I had an existing avi file with embedded subtitles in it, and it won't play at all, now.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Run that AVI through GSpot and see if you have all the needed codecs.

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/


----------



## robomatic (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the link, I'll try it out. The point I was trying to make was that the avi (a foreign flick with built-in subtitles) played in WinMedia _before_ I ran directvobsub, and now when I attempt to play it, it loads, it indicates it is playing, but it simply freezes, the timer doesn't increment, there is no error message that a codec is needed or that the file is corrupted, and as I say it used to play normally in that situation.
Other avi files are unaffected, and the file that came with more than one srt is implementing the English one although at no time did I have a choice of languages.

Just an interesting situation...


----------

